# Fishraider fish of the month.



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

For all of you who remember the nice little cod I caught last month that got edged off the top of the podium, there is now a chance for you all to help me regain some faith.

I know I'm stooping to low levels here to try and get you all to feel sorry for me because of that nasty spider that tried to eat me, have pity, feel sorrow and help put a smile back on my poor poor pain ridden face.

Vote here. http://www.fishraider.com.au/Invision/index.php?showtopic=18696


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Hahaha, this is low. But i fell for it so you'l get my vote just to make you feel better :roll: .


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Gunna need all the help I can get, would you believe a bloody kingy is 1 vote in front :roll:

NOT AGAIN!!!! ARRRRRRRRRGH!

:lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

now neck and neck!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Now in the lead :wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Can here the violin from here :lol: add one vote!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll vote too after that soap opera of a story!!!
Funda, you should be writing for Home and Away!!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL, registered to the site, and have been informed that I am registered but cannot post, the stupid site doesn't even let me view threads now - anyone else get this?


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah Jason, same thing happened to me last night. You should be able to post and view in around an hour from when u registered. Make sure you go thru the link they send u thru email too.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahh ok, cheers Jamie, it's all alright now. :wink:

Just voted, current standings are:
Cod god 27 votes
Kingie 25 votes

Looking good Allan, you just need to hold out for another 5 or so hours and the reel is yours.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Viva pppfffftttttt,

Im sure Mr. Team Daiwa isnt too fussed on the reel, his pride of freshwater fishing is at stake and another so popular Kingfish wont knock him off the winning list hopefully, vote recorded sir!

Go Funda, its ya birthday!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

> The poll for voting will remain open until 10Pm on Monday (5/03/2007).


I'm 2 votes in front of that rotten kingfish :lol: so I guess I've won a reel


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTjDINIAAAVfgAASQCEAEAgAEAAmg5wAIAAiID1NGI2oU0yMTExKpe2JDMuREgxKnxBT4u5IpwoSBxhkGkA=


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Stooping has paid off, Congrats.

The Kingfish looked like it was taken in the back of a fishshop.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Onya Alan, and well deserved, anyone that can bite a red back and live is ok by me


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Onya Alan, and well deserved, anyone that can bite a red back and live is ok by me


HEHEHE been thinking of calling the new yak "VENOM" :lol: might have to call it VIVA la VENOM now :shock:

Thanks for your votes guys 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> The Kingfish looked like it was taken in the back of a fishshop.


I thought that too.

Well done Allan :wink:


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a nice fish Allen, congrats on the win


----------

